# Your Hunter Vote Decides It



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

There are two ND state races that have enormous consequences for ND hunters and the future of the ND hunting heritage.

The first is the race for Governor. At the request of ND hunters, Satrom met with state sportsmen and detailed a multi point plan on natural resources/hunting issues. It is a good plan, a solid plan, it gives residents preference and secures our natural resource into the future without political influance. Imagine that a North Dakota governor would give residents preference on hunting issues! As any governor should. John Hoeven gave us pheasnatgate and promotes corporate outfitting on a grand scale. The choice is a no-brainer for ND hunters. Read the position papers on the home page. At sportsman request, Satrom's supporters have set up a "Sportsmen For Satrom" page at http://www.hunters.gojoe.org/ . We hunters need to send a strong message to politicians now. Right now. . We who are consertives cannot be blinded by party loyalities on this baby. Pass that URL on to your like minded friends.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

The second race that should have deep concern for ND hunters is the Agriculture Commissioner position.

Roger Johnson is the incumbent. Johnson has kept his office out of the hunting issues controversy, and he has advocated strongly for family farms. In the last session Johnson testified vigorously against expansion of ND's corporate farming regulations. I cannot imagine that an expansion of corporate farming would bode well for sportsmen. Just the opposite.

His challenger, Doug Goehring, is the vice-president of North Dakota Farm Bureau. NDFB pushed hard for the corporate farm bill. NDFB lobbied extensively *against every resident friendly hunting bill last session*. NDFB lobbied hard *for every pro-outfitter bill*. NDFB *sponsored* the No Trespass lawsuit. Imagine an ag commissioner that ties no trespass to outfitting. John Hoeven and the state officers of NDFB live inside one skin.  'nuff said.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Thanks Dick,
I wasn't aware how important the AG post was!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks Dick, appreciate the info. Time to do more research I guess!?!?!?!


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

The Ag post is HUGE!! NDFB has more tentacles out there than a herd of octopus.

Not many political corners that they (NDFB) have not covertly touched.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Amazingly, NDFB has pulled their anti-resident hunting propaganda from their web site and their news letter. :wink: Wolf in sheep skin to hunters. Instead they are having LANDS carry their water.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Thanks Dick....those 2 races are a no-brainer if you are a res. hunter.


----------



## Rick Fode (Sep 26, 2004)

Well done, I wish this thread would get a few thousand views. I know it sucks to vote democrat when you believe in hunting and firearms but we have no choice, the current governor needs to get launched in a big way, or he will continue to screw the taxpaying residents, hunters and sportsmen. Spread the word!


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

I still don't know how I'll vote on the Governor's race.

It is easy to come out with a position paper many will like when you already know what they don't like. It will be important to not let one issue take control of the decision making process.

If we were willing to let one issue decide how one voted, no hunter would ever be able to vote for a democrat and their gun control ideas.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

redlabel said:


> no hunter would ever be able to vote for a democrat and their gun control ideas.


OK, I cheated and cut the part of his comments I liked the best!


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Redlabel,

I am with you all the way. When I brought up Dorgan's record on gun issues on this site I was accussed of being a one issue voter. The big Satrom pushers ( Dick M & Ken W) were noticablly silent. As I see it Satrom has one issue pheaseant gate.

I have a close personel friend who is a died in the wool Democrate. Very well educated, college degree and all. She is a farm wife helps in calving, hauls beets etc........Probably more knowlegable on politics than most of us Bob M included. She has meet Satrom claims he is bla bla bla . Anyway she is voting for Hoven. Very schocking to me.

If I can't get some support to outst Dorgan from you Satrom boys I am voting HOVEN. Oh and by the way I do understand you by your silence.

oke: :stirpot:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

zogman said:


> Anyway she is voting for Hoven. Very schocking to me.
> 
> If I can't get some support to outst Dorgan from you Satrom boys I am voting HOVEN. Oh and by the way I do understand you by your silence.


Who the hell is "HOVEN"? Oh, you must mean Hoeven. :roll: If you're trying to sound like you're some well informed voter zogman, next time you should at least correctly spell the candidate's name you're backing. :wink: I mean, the guy has only been in office for four years and you still can't spell his freaking name right??? Really makes me want to vote for him. :eyeroll:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Sorry Matt I'll add to my spell checker. But the point of my post was to outst Dorgan :sniper: :sniper: Please get your political science professor explain it to you. oke: oke:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

zogman said:


> But the point of my post was to outst Dorgan :sniper: :sniper: Please get your political science professor explain it to you. oke: oke:


Get my political science professor to explain what to me? Why Dorgan should be "outsted"? If that's supposed to be a shot at me all I can say is...Weak! :lol:

The problem with trying to oust (yes, it's spelled oust, not outst...might want to add that one to your spell checker as well :roll: ) Dorgan is that you have Liffrig running against him. Now I'm by no means a Dorgan supporter but even my friend who is as big a republican as you can get (he's currently working for Duane Sand campaigning) admits that Liffrig is a complete whack-job and has no chance of beating Dorgan.

Since my political science professor isn't around maybe you can explain it to me. :roll:

...it's the least you could do since I've been giving you all these free spelling lessons. :wink:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

zog, no sweat-no hard feelings-and I can't spell worth a hoot. I've never voted for a Dem pres or governor candidate before. First time. Hope it is for you too. Review Hoeven's record on commercialization of natural resources, it is a sell out that goes beyond pheasantgate. Did I mention that the NDGF Advisory Board seems to be all NDFB members? Their decisions are set before the "meeting" opens. And are held in violation of the open meeting law. State law says an even split between farm and sportsmen groups. Hummm. And course he directed NDGF to develope HPC, then killed it with the gag order. Pretty smooth. Took credit for expansion of PLOTS--it was legislated. And of course his Cannonball buddies have yet to be cited for buying the states birds for the last decade. If the fine was $100 per bird, they'd owe ND close to $3,000,000 in back fines plus interest. Nice little business if you know the governor personally. Cannonball's clientell is mostly corporations according to their manager. Same guy told NDGF to keep PLOTS east of the river.

Vote for senator how you wish, or anyone else. A single issue vote is not the best choice, but it is better than a party line vote anyday. In the governor's race I'm thinking I was a republican before I knew better.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Dick,
And for Senator.........................


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

zog, forgot to mention the Grand Forks Wildlife Federation, Barnes County Wildlife Federation, Stutsman County Wildlife Club, and the Alliance all endorsed Satrom for his stand on hunting issues, not because he is a Democrat. I sent both position papaers to the NRA for their review last spring and could not get a reply. Not even a thank you.  What state wildlife club or organiztion has endorsed Hoeven? zip...... Speaks for it's self.

Boys, if you are going to http://www.hunters.gojoe.org/ and intend to vote for Satrom, have the stones to put your name there in the blank. This is not a time to be shy.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

zogman said:


> Dick,
> And for Senator.........................


OK, let's hear it...why do you think we should vote for Liffrig? I am an undecided voter so make your case.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Gents, vote your conscience. Had to wipe dishes for the wife. (I may get to go hunting in the morning).


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Dick,

I have been a member of GFCWLF since 1971. It is a small group that attends the meetings. I wasn't there. I heard there was alot of discussion and I don't think it was unanimous. Oh and by the way I used to be democrate even voted for LBJ. Matt you can ask your prof who LBJ was.

:stirpot: :stirpot: :stirpot: :stirpot: :stirpot: :stirpot: :stirpot: :stirpot: :stirpot: :stirpot: :stirpot:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Seriously!!!!Let's get past the personal attacks!!!!!
Great topic! Let's keep it going.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Zog 
you made implications to the fact that if you vote for a one topic candidate that it was not the proper thing to do.

Well IMO sometimes one topic is the only thing that will make a difference to me. Personally I try to listen to both sides of a political debate, I take notes, yes I take notes! and then I feel it is my responsibility to do my research to find out who is telling me what I want to hear and who is on target even if it is not what I want to hear. I quit taking political statements at face value a long time ago.

There is no perfect Politician or political party, sometimes it is a choice of the lesser of two evils but I never miss my chance to voice my opinion at the polls.

To me there is a clear choice, do some homework get past the retoric and vote for whomever you feel balances the best.

I do not spout off about political candidates because my choice is my business and none of your business (no intent to offend). I would just like everyone to not believe everything you hear, see or read from any one candidate. Question everything. And vote!!!!

Bob


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

The NRA has endorsed Hoeven, but they also gave Satrom an A mark.

Coming from a hardcore conservative, Satrom is going to get my vote, what has Hoeven done for this state except help teachers get a bigger grub steak.
Economic development- NOT Out migration-NOT Totally screwed up hunting for residents- ABSOLUTELY!

I am no Ed Schulz fan, but he nailed it by labeling this individual an empty suit. Besides, he is as conservative as Bill Clinton is!! He threw on the Republican jacket just to get elected. period.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

4CurlRedleg said:


> Economic development- NOT Out migration-NOT Totally screwed up hunting for residents- ABSOLUTELY!


 :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Zogman....I am a moderate Democrat.I am also a member of NDEA.On a lot of issues they are too liberal...especially at the national NEA.But I have to go with what is best for me as a teacher....And it isn't being ranked last in salaries!So as far as voting as a teacher....either one would be OK

I actually voted for Hoeven last time because I thought Heidtkamp was to far to the right.

NDEA has endorsed Hoeven this time around.But the most important issue to me in this election is my continued desire to be able to hunt here.So for me it is a one issue election.I've seen what we have with Hoeven and even though he is talking about increasing teacher salaries,I'm still not voting for him again.

As far as Dorgan goes....I'm not thrilled about him either.But Liffrig?????

Since you are apparently voting for him,you might as well vote for Ralph Nader....they have the same chances to win.The Republicans couldn't find anyone to run against Dorgan...and this is the best they could do???

Kind of says how ND people generally feel about the job Dorgan is doing.

As far as being silent....Chris has asked moderators not to get involved in heated discussions that would keep peolpe off the site and I am going along with his wishes.

Doesn't this belong on the political forum?


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

1) Pheasant Gate- If you dig hard you will find letters from Canon ball outfitters after the fund raiser asking Gov Hoeven to open season a week earlier and the Gov return letter.

2) The Great 30,000 waterfowl cap COMPROMISE-You will find letters form the President of the Guide and outfitters thanking the Gov. and one from Eric A. president of Farm B. You might even find out how our Game & Fish com. stood on the HPC, which by the way would have capped NRs at 22,000. According to Randy Frost 15% of those 30,000 ($10) licenses were not even used. A real compromise should have been between 22k and 26k.

3) Look into HB1223-Residents only first week of Pheasant season-Gov Hoeven signed proclamation changing HB 1223 - Had to be over ruled by Attorney Gen. last fall. A lot more to this story.

4) Look at an interview Gov Hoeven did in North Dakota Outdoors(Nov 2001) see if he has kept his word.

5) Buy the way do you think Gov Hoeven asked experts at the G&F if these 1,000,000 plot acres was possible?

If Gov Hoeven micro manages the Game & Fish does he do the same with other agencies?


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

You mean its not Hoven? I learn something new.

As for Liffrig/Sand - they're not going to be just another obstructionist democrat in congress. Got to break down the walls before the sun shines and grass begins to grow.

Dick, thanks for the headsup on the Johnson/Goehring - in my anti-incumbent frenzy I might have voted badly. Please post up any more of these before the election. You influence my vote.

M.


----------



## MACBARN (Aug 1, 2002)

Lets all say go Joe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

I already said it. Voted yesterday


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Gosh! I've always considered myself a Republican. Yet, I'm voting for Satrom and Johnson.  *Why?* My hunting heritage is not for sale to the highest bidder! :evil: No further comment needed! 8)


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

jhegg said:


> Gosh! I've always considered myself a Republican. Yet, I'm voting for Satrom and Johnson.  *Why?* My hunting heritage is not for sale to the highest bidder! :evil: No further comment needed! 8)


I don't think you are alone in that category. I have been having heated discussions w/my father on this issue.....makes hunting with him fun though!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

redlabel said:


> If we were willing to let one issue decide how one voted, no hunter would ever be able to vote for a democrat and their gun control ideas.


Yup - DAMN those DEMS for not letting hunters shoot deer with an AK-47. Get real! :roll:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Thanks Dick... 8)


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

definitly if you have never voted before now would be a good time. Also if I am not mistaken the Gov. of ND also appoints the the GnF director, that position is voted on in some states? I know a few sportsman who would like to choose their own GnF directors


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Niles Short said:


> I know a few sportsman who would like to choose their own GnF directors


I wonder why this isn't a voted position or atleast a position hired by a "board of directors" type group.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

The NDGF probably isn't an elected position because the NDGF director's primary job (or it should be) is a regulatory one. People in regulatory positions tend not to get re-elected if they regulate too much.

There are frequently debates why the agriculture commissioner is elected instead of appointed. The agriculture commissioner's job is to enforce certain laws (pesticides, livestock, dairy, etc), but he also serves a farmer advocacy role. He is most likely elected because of the importance that agriculture plays to ND's economy, and the importance that ND citizens see in being able to market ND agricultural commodities and push things at the federal level.

The question centers on what the primary role of the NDGF director is supposed to be. Is the director's primary role to enforce game and fish laws, or is his primary role to be a sportsmen's advocate (e.g. ensure a quality hunting and fishing experience). If the primary role is one of regulation, then he should be appointed. If the primary role is one of advocacy, then he should be elected.

Since my move to ND several years ago, I am amazed how many elected officials we have here. Do we really need to elect an insurance commissioner, tax commissioner, and superintendent of schools? Most other states don't. In my opinion, this can lead to partisan bickering if they are of different political parties, and we spend a huge amount of money with elections for them every few years.


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

true about partisan however that is what democracy is based on - without we would no less than mere socialism or communism. ND has had along history of republican Govs and democratic cogressman and senators. So they seem to know what they want. Apppointed officials are often mere puppets that jump at the whim of the appointer.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

http://www.state.nd.us/gnf/ndoutdoors/i ... essing.pdf

Take the time to read it and make you own decisions.

Bob


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Thanks Dick M and Ken W for your honesty. :beer:


----------

